# هل موبيل 1 مختلف حقاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## ahn_1981 (14 فبراير 2010)

سؤال بصفة عامة عن زيوت المحركات المتداولة في السوق ، هل يوجد اختلاف بينها حقاً ام كلاها واحد علي ما اسمع من الكثيرين المتخصصين في هذا المجال .
و هل زيت موبيل وان مختلف حقأ ام انه مثل الزيوت العادية ؟؟؟
سمعت ان موبيل وان له ميزتان اساسيتان و هما :-
1- أن لزوجتة تزداد كلما زادت حرارته .
2- أنه يترك طبقة شمعية علي اجزاء المحرك تذوب بمجرد سخونة المحرك مما يحافظ علي عمر المحرك ..
رجاء من الخبراء ان يفيدونا ..
و شكراً


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (27 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي بس موبيل 1يملك شهاده المعهد الامريكي api-sl وجمعيه المهندسين المصنعين للسيارات sae 20w-50 فيعتبر من الزيوت الحديثه لكن الطبقه الشمعيه على سطح المحرك فهذا الشي غير موجود اطلاقا"لان الزيوت المصنعه تكون خاليه من الشمع مع الشكر


----------



## ahn_1981 (27 فبراير 2010)

*أرجو ردود اكثر*

أرجو من السادة المهندسين ردود أكثر


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 فبراير 2010)

ahn_1981 قال:


> سؤال بصفة عامة عن زيوت المحركات المتداولة في السوق ، هل يوجد اختلاف بينها حقاً ام كلاها واحد علي ما اسمع من الكثيرين المتخصصين في هذا المجال .
> و هل زيت موبيل وان مختلف حقأ ام انه مثل الزيوت العادية ؟؟؟
> سمعت ان موبيل وان له ميزتان اساسيتان و هما :-
> 1- أن لزوجتة تزداد كلما زادت حرارته .
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس ahn_1981
هذا موقع شركة موبيل وخاصة mobile 1​ 
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Synthetics/Nothing_Performs_Like_Mobil_1.aspx​ 


يبين الموقع الخصائص والميزات التي ينفرد بها هذا الزيت 
بالنسبة لتغيير الزيت فكنت شخصيا أغير الزيت كل 5000 كم 
وبعد ان تحولت لزيت موبيل 1 فأنا أغيره كل 10000 كم 
وهي تقريبا كل خمسة أشهر
وذلك في جدة / السعودية حيث الحرارة تصل إلى مشارف الخمسين 
والرطوبة ايضا تشارف 99% أحيانا ..مع وجود عواصف رملية في فصل الصيف.​ 
ومن خصائصه وهي باللغة الإنجليزية​ 
1- 
Withstanding high engine temperature is one of the most vital tasks a motor oil must accomplish. Mobil 1 resists high temperature oxidation and prevents oil thickening, which over a prolonged period can cause 
engine performance to decrease
فهو يقاوم الأكسدة عند الدرجات العالية ومنع زيادة ثخانة الزيت
2-​As deposits increase, engine efficiency and performance decrease. Using Mobil 1 Extended Performance helps keep engine components clean, minimizing engine varnish, sludge, lacquer, carbon and other deposits.
يساعد على بقاء أجزاء المحرك نظيفة ، يقلل من ورنيش المحرك، الرواسب ، اللكر (برنيق باللغة العربية) وجزيئات الكربون والترسبات الأخرى.​ 
3- ​ 
يوحد هناك مزايا أخرى ارجو مراجعة الرابط .​ 
والله الموفق​


----------

